# Food causing haziness?



## ifinditunderground (Apr 6, 2013)

Anybody experience persistent water clouding with Tetracichlid pellets?


----------



## ifinditunderground (Apr 6, 2013)

Mods: Please delete this post, I will be creating a more specific thread. Thanks.


----------

